# Morning Person



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a motivation problem. I am definitely a morning person. I can get alot done if I can just get up first thing and dive right in. My energy seems to wane severely come evening. Especially in the winter months, when it is dark by the time I get home. Guess I should also say, I am a daylight person! LOL!

DH and I ride together and work the same hours. I get up around 5:30 AM so I don't have to rush: make coffee & shower ~ required to feel fully awake!! ~ paint my face, dress, wake DH, usually do some dishes or a quick pick up, or in the winter, I have time to go out and sweep snow, start car if necessary, etc. It doesn't leave a lot of time to get much done when I am in my "prime", so to speak.

By the time we get home, any motivation I have is usually gone. I find it way too easy to just veg out. I'm hoping that this early start to daylight saving time might help. More daylight hours after I get home may make a difference. I don't have this problem as much late spring/early summer, as I am outside doing things. But it's still too cold outside for that, so...

Okay, I'm rambling. I guess I was just wondering if there are any other payroll "morning people" out there who have any suggestions on how to get motivated in the evenings after work? I am such a zombie when I get home, I am worthless most evenings!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

When I was working, it seemed like there were never enough hours in the day. I hated it! Nothing ever seemed to get finished. I would come home from a 10 hour day and fall asleep over my first cup of coffee. Forget about dinner or homework supervision or anything else. I had no energy for anything and resented having to use my weekends to work harder at home than I did at work. 

For years, I had been a stay at home mom. My house was cluttered and dirty but there were reasons for that. Now I'm a stay at home mom again. My kids are older and the things that I need done are different. I still can't seem to get going until the light starts coming through the windows, though. As soon as my brain realizes it's morning, it's time to stagger to the coffeepot. After about 3 cups of coffee and some breakfast, I can get moving. As morning comes earlier, so does my energy. I will pay for this when winter comes around again-lethargic and drowsy half the day. 

Evenings, when the light stays so long, are my favorite part of the year. Dinners are later, but people come over and visit. We hang out in the yard and do things together. The kids bring the grandbabies over. We "visit", like my grandparents used to do. It's nice. Harder to do with 5 people under the age of 8 in the living room with you, but still nice in the winter too. 

All I can say is this. Find your balance. Delegate where you can and learn to let a few things go. It doesn't have to be perfect, just safe and healthy. Choose your battles and relax. The time will come when the house is gorgeous, but empty. I hope foryou that it is a long way off.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Lickcreek, I know exactly what you're talking about. If I have to wait a few hours to get started, I don't get much done on a project. It's too easy for me to loose my focus and energy. If I can get started imediately after morning chores, I seem to get on a roll - the more I do, the more I want to get done. I AM a morning person. Not to mention that by 8 PM I'm nodding off.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pinemead, yep! That's me! I guess I'll just have to settle for getting the most of my work done on weekends when I can dive in first thing while my energy and focus are in gear. I need to learn to balance things so I am doing the bigger projects on weekends and maintaining my accomplishments during the week. 

I'm also having issues with the time change. I love getting up early, but I have a hard time getting to sleep earlier. It's gonna be a long week or two until I adjust.

It's suppose to make it up to 60 here today! Of course, I have to work, but maybe it will still be nice enough by the time I get home that I'll still have a little energy left. Sure didn't last night!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I get most done in the mornings when everyone else is asleep!!LOL
I don't work till around noon time most days and get home around 9:30 or so. Can fall asleep at night just by sitting down!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh girls, bless all your morning hearts! :bow: I could lounge all morning on my days off (like I'm doing now!) and only hit my stride after lunch. But I _can_ get a heck of a lot done in the afternoon. 

It's funny, because I do get up around 4:30 with DH. After he takes off for work, I usually putter around and have coffee, do the dishes, and straighten up. I save the big stuff for the afternoon.

Hmmmm....You know, I find that when the weather warms, I do more stuff in the morning so I can spend afternoons outside. Plus, when it gets to 90 in the summer with the humidity, I try and get the vacuuming and cleaning done before it gets hot. (Can't believe I'm even thinking about humidity!)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Could you get up an additional 30 minutes early in the morning and work on a project then? I really can't help you with this one - I'm so NOT a morning person. I'm like Murron - I hit my stride in the afternoon. This is a good thing as the days get longer and I have more time in the evenings to finish up projects I start in the afternoon. Not so good when there are outside projects I need to do in the winter!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Manygoatsnmore ~ yes I am considering getting up earlier. But since the time change, 5:30 is already tough enough! Since I currently don't get to bed til 10:30 -11:00 as it is,
I still can feel sleep deprived. Maybe it's just laziness, but I'm blaming it for now on adjusting to the time change.

A half hour each morning might help some, but it would still be limited. There are people still sleeping in my house. And I couldn't just dive into a bigger project. I could, however, get more of the every-day maintenance stuff done I suppose (fold laundry, sweep floors, clean bathroom, etc.) 

But I would still need to figure out a way to motivate myself to get more done in the evenings. I have a much better block of time to get things done, less people to contend with (DD & DS are both at work, and DH is not usually back in the house before 9 pm). Why, oh why, do I veg out and waste this precious time in the evenings? I could accomplish so much if I would just get off my hiney and do it!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Lickcreek, maybe because you're tired? I'm tired tonight and I'm going to veg a while.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok, I did veg for about an hour, but then when I was going up to bed I decided to unload the dishwasher. Then I had to load the dirties. Then I had to clean the nasty sinks. The coffee pot was pretty bad so I cleaned it. Washed a few things that got thrown in the sink that can't go in the dishwasher. Put some boxes of food away.

Lickcreek, sometimes you run out of energy and have to rest. Sometimes it becomes a habit. I have to fight the urge often.


----------

